# Dried Cranberries



## goodgiver (Jan 22, 2005)

When attempting to make a quick Cranberry Bread can I used dried cranberries instead of fresh ones as the recipe says?


----------



## mudbug (Jan 22, 2005)

sure you can!  Dried cranberries are like raisins - you wouldn't think twice about using raisins in a recipe, eh?


----------



## goodgiver (Jan 22, 2005)

*dried cranberries*

Like I do with raisins do I need to plump them first ?


----------



## mudbug (Jan 23, 2005)

If that's what you do with raisins, go ahead.  However, the moisture in your batter and the heat of the oven will do a nice job of plumping them too.


----------

